# substance abuse



## mikechefnks (Apr 25, 2000)

I am interested in hearing from chefs, cooks f.o.h. staff who is in recovery from drug/alcohol abuse. Interested in how they deal with it, such as being exposed on a day to day basis in working with alcohol. I feel the hospitality industry is a prime location for substance abuse, whether people admit to it or not. I have a lot of employees (65-70%) who are in recovery, myself included.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Such a tough subject. I have the utmost respect for someone who has overcome a substance abuse problem. 
I know a person in recovery ( as far as I know it lasts a lifetime ) and I had no idea there was a past problem until they told me. Sad start to a beautiful ending.
I worked next to a person who had an ongoing problem, really sad to see. A cool person sober, but after a few AM cocktails.... horrible. And with hot and sharp things all around...... 
It's hard to trust someone when they've stumbled. 
If it were my business... I'll get to that bridge when I get there.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

to a point, i dont believe in alcohol abuse - prior to service. After service with atleast 6-10 hrs before the next shift/service, its no real problem given that there enough time to recover.

I would be a hypocrite to say that i have never worked with a hangover, but experience has taught me to avoid it.

The fact is, i dont believe in ppl working under the influence of anything and tolerance is about once, maybe twice, less if there is any occupational health and safety incidences.


----------

